# Alina Merkau vom 20.01.15



## MugenAR (20 Jan. 2015)

Nabend Forengemeinde da draussen,

hat jemand Caps oder ein Video von Alina Merkau von der heutigen FFS Sendung?
Da war ein Beitrag mit bei in dem sie als Modell für die Fashion Week mit gelaufen ist und sie sah umwerfend aus.


:thx: von mal im Vorraus leute

Grüße Mugen


----------



## tobacco (21 Jan. 2015)

versuche es auf - ffs.fanpage.de - da gibt es alle damen des ffs :thumbup:


----------



## sumobaer (21 Jan. 2015)

Nur zur Fehlervermeidung: Die Seite hat ein "-" zwischen dem Frühstücksfernsehen und der Fansite und keinen Punkt


----------



## MugenAR (21 Jan. 2015)

Merci euch beiden


----------



## Traxx (26 Jan. 2015)

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...erkau-fashion-week-ffs-20-01-2015-hd-gif.html


----------

